# One hop dry hop



## Kezzbot (23/8/21)

Can someone shine some light on this? Why does everyone seam to blend hops and not just have all one hop variety in a dry hop?

Now so far I have just been using 33-50g of one hop for my dry hops with ok results. not great though . Ive just been thinking that ipa's just may not be my thing.

The reason for using one one hop at a time is I just want to get through one 100g bag of hops before opening another, for freshness reasons.

Am I answering my own question with my average results?


----------



## JDW81 (23/8/21)

There's lots of factors which contribute to the end product, and dry hopping is just one of them.

What's your process, when are you dry hopping, for how long, what sort of hops are you using (some aren't great for dry hopping), how are they stored etc?

A single dry hop can make excellent beer. One of my best is a mountain goat fancy pants clone, with a single dry hop of galaxy (it's made only with galaxy, and yes I put it in the boil and it's fine).

JD


----------



## Hangover68 (24/8/21)

You can freeze them after they are open, double zip bag them before freezing.


----------



## yankinoz (25/8/21)

A lot of brewers use equal amounts of various hops in late additions and in dry hops. That's habit. Get experience with hops and use accordingly.

For example, I love Loral, whih is distinctive in a good way but only moderately assertive. Late or dry hopped. it's best used alone or in the majority paired with lesser amounts of, say, Citra, Galaxy, etc.

What are you brewing?


----------



## Kezzbot (25/8/21)

Not saying that my IPA's are bad. But sometimes I can get quite a acidic? Sensation. I've tried citra Galaxy Centennial Wolf...

Normally I just keep the hundred gram bags in the vegetable compartment in a fridge, I just roll up and Peg unused bags of hops.

I extract brew in a pressure fermenter, add the hops at the end of fermentation and let the hops steep the 3 or 4 days before kegging.
Most recent brew I put 50 g of Centennial in a hop tube in to the keg. After one day one tasted it and that acidic sensation was very strong but after 4 days it was better and down and wasn't too bad.


----------



## Kezzbot (27/8/21)

day 4 (i think) of the hops in the keg and has mellowed allot and not too bad now


----------



## Kezzbot (22/9/21)

I found out what I was referring to as acidic sensation is actually called hop burn.


----------

